# 

## _Alexandra

:bye:

----------


## Rain-men

Zobacz Kingspana np: biodisc, biosafe, biotec

pozdr

----------


## Beja

Powtarzam się, ale napiszę to samo,co w bliźniaczym poście:

Jakie kryteria są dla ciebie ważne? 
- cena zakupu? 
- cena eksploatacji? 
- twoje zaangażowanie w obsługę? (tzw. bezobsługowość to bzdura) 
- efektywność oczyszczania? 
- odporność na przeciążenia i niedociążenia? 
- ilość miejsca? 
- odporność na krótko- i długotrwałe nieobecności? 
= zachowywanie ostrej dyscypliny w sprawie używania demestosu itp.? 

Tylko pliiiiz!! Nie pisz, że wszystko. I nie przeganiaj handlowców, niech piszą, a inni niech weryfikują ich słowa.

----------


## WOJSKI

A czy firma produkująca jest istotna? 
A jakie to ma znaczenie, oczyszczalnie wszystkich firm działają na tej samej zasadzie (oczywiście tego samego typu) a różnią się tylko materiałami z których są wykonane. Przy wyborze pamiętaj, że taka oczyszczalnia jest montowana w ziemi więc musi mieć solidną konstrukcję.
Mam nadzieję, że dobrego wyboru dokonałem i moja się nie zarwie  :big grin:

----------


## Dana75

Witam!
Też jestem zainteresowana zakupem przydomowej oczyszczalni. Na pewno będzie to z zastosowaniem osadu czynnego z możliwoscią odprowadzenia oczyszczonych ścieków do rowu, gdyż bawienie się w sączki to nie dla mnie. Na sączki to trzeba mieć odpowiedni grunt i powierzchnię a po latach może dojść i tak do kolmatacji złoża i na ogródku latem będą wydobywać się fetory. Póki co, nie mam jeszcze sprecyzowanej firmy w której będę kupować przydomową oczyszczalnię. Jeżeli ktoś może polecić firmę w której warto kupić taką oczyszczalnię to czekam na propozycje.

----------


## rzufik1

u mnie  rok już działa  Centroplastu  Bioekocent 3300 Pro.  i  zapomnialem  co to sciek :smile:  wieć polecic  moge  montowala  firma  z krakowa też  moge  ich  polecic :smile:

----------


## Beja

> A czy firma produkująca jest istotna? 
> A jakie to ma znaczenie, oczyszczalnie wszystkich firm działają na tej samej zasadzie (oczywiście tego samego typu) a różnią się tylko materiałami z których są wykonane. Przy wyborze pamiętaj, że taka oczyszczalnia jest montowana w ziemi więc musi mieć solidną konstrukcję.
> Mam nadzieję, że dobrego wyboru dokonałem i moja się nie zarwie


Moim zdaniem nie całkiem masz rację. Wszystkie samochody działają na tej samej zasadzie, a przecież jest różnica. A w oczyszczalniach nawet jeszcze większa, bo one właśnie nie wszystkie działają według tej samej technologii.

Jasne - jeżeli weźmiemy dwa SBR-y, to rzeczywiście można porównywać materiały, producenta kompresorka czy pomp, zaawansowanie automatyki i jej łatwość obsługi.

Ale różnice są duże. Dla jednego ważniejsze jest, żeby mieć absolutny spokój i za to jest gotów zapłacić więcej, a drugi raczej kupi najtańszą, ale jest przygotowany (albo i nie  :wink: ) na częstsze wywożenie osadu i samodzielną regulację mało przyjaznego systemu zaworków.

Dlatego przed wyborem warto samemu sobie odpowiedzieć na te pytania, które zadałem powyżej.

----------


## Beja

> Witam!
> Też jestem zainteresowana zakupem przydomowej oczyszczalni. Na pewno będzie to z zastosowaniem osadu czynnego z możliwoscią odprowadzenia oczyszczonych ścieków do rowu, (...)
> Na sączki to trzeba mieć odpowiedni grunt i powierzchnię a po latach może dojść i tak do kolmatacji złoża i na ogródku latem będą wydobywać się fetory.


Namawiam cię do rozejrzenia się trochę szerzej niż tylko po oczyszczalniach z osadem czynnym.
Ja także jestem przeciwko "oczyszczalniom" drenażowym, ale nie da się zaprzeczyć, że ich idea jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla kilkuosobowej rodziny. po pierwsze działa samoczynnie, bez prądu, po drugie jest najbardziej "bezobsługowa".
Niestety, jest to oczyszczalnia najtrudniejsza w montażu, a ponieważ bierze się za to każdy, kto ma koparkę, i montuje bez względu na lokalne warunki gruntowo-wodne, efekty są właśnie takie jak mówisz. Dlatego nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy wzorem innych państw UE zabronią ich instalacji u nas.

Ideałem byłoby połączenie drenażówki z powtarzalnością oczyszczalni biologicznych. Polecam złoża, filtry i biofiltry biologiczne, a dla miłośników kompresorków - złoża zatopione. Są to technologie znacznie lepsze dla domków jednorodzinnych niż wariacje na temat osadu czynnego.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Moim zdaniem nie całkiem masz rację. Wszystkie samochody działają na tej samej zasadzie, a przecież jest różnica. A w oczyszczalniach nawet jeszcze większa, bo one właśnie nie wszystkie działają według tej samej technologii.
> 
> Jasne - jeżeli weźmiemy dwa SBR-y, to rzeczywiście można porównywać materiały, producenta kompresorka czy pomp, zaawansowanie automatyki i jej łatwość obsługi.
> 
> Ale różnice są duże. Dla jednego ważniejsze jest, żeby mieć absolutny spokój i za to jest gotów zapłacić więcej, a drugi raczej kupi najtańszą, ale jest przygotowany (albo i nie ) na częstsze wywożenie osadu i samodzielną regulację mało przyjaznego systemu zaworków.
> 
> Dlatego przed wyborem warto samemu sobie odpowiedzieć na te pytania, które zadałem powyżej.


Miałem na myśli oczywiście oczyszczalnie tego samego typu (działającą na tej samej zasadzie). Owszem są różnice w jakości kompresora, użytych materiałów etc. jasne na wczasy możemy jechać i "maluchem" i "mercedesem" obydwoma pojazdami dojedziemy na miejsce jednak jaki będzie komfort jazdy.
Oczywiście że najtańsza oczyszczalnia dlatego jest najtańsza bo najtańsze materiały zostały użyte. Należy pamiętać że montaż zbiornika to spora inwestycja i wymiana zbiornika może być nieco kłopotliwa gdyby się okazało że coś niedobrego się dzieje z naszą oczyszczalnią. Dlatego podczas wyboru oczyszczalni należe sobie zadać pytania które wcześniej już wymieniłeś ale także
czy chcę oszędzić na jakości zbiornika

----------


## Szymon Korab

Witam, ja od 10 lat uzytkuje oczyszczlanie bilogiczna firmy Wobet-Hydret z Aleksandrowa Łódzkiego. Myśle ze po 10 latach zrobili krok do przodu i wyglada to zupelnie inaczej ale nie mam wiekszych zastrzezen. Jedynie co przerabialem to dmuchawe mebarnowa przenosilem ze stydni, ktora dala mi firma do pomieszczenia. Radzilbym tak zrobic z racji tego ze te dmuchawy nie lubia wilgoci a to sie zdarza jak jest rpsa nawet przy zamknietej studni, kotra ma tylko odprowadzenie wentylacyjne, a latem w studni sa zbyt wyskoie temperatuty bo ona wytwarza ciepło. Lepiej kupic dmuchawe o wiekeszej wydajnosci i umiecic ja w pobliskim garazu czy pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Moja oczyszczlania jest duza bo docelowa ma byc na 40 osob po rozbudowie ale proces oczyszczania jest ten sam. Kupujesz do tego przelocznik do dmuchawy, kotry jest odpowiedzialny za recyrkulacje powietrza i to wszystko, wrzucasz chemie zgodnie zaleceniem producenta i sprawdzasz czy urzedzenia dzialaja. Po osmiu latach siadla pompa od wody czystej, ale miala prawo z racji tego ze jest bardziej obciazona niz przy oczyszczalni w domu. Rozejrzyj sie na rynku, pewnie mozna cos kupic co bedzie odpowiednie cenowo i jakosciowo. Wazna bedzie firma, ktora to ci wykona, tu bym nie oszczedzal i wynja taka, ktora ma doswiadczenie, zakopujesz to w ziemie i pozniej, kazda pomylka bedzie kosztowna, zrob raz a dobrze i bedziesz mial swiety spokoj.

----------


## plawgo

A możesz wysłać mi na priv namiary na firmę z Krakowa która montowała Twoją oczyszczalnię?

----------


## plawgo

> A możesz wysłać mi na priv namiary na firmę z Krakowa która montowała Twoją oczyszczalnię?


Pytanie do rzufik1.

----------


## Adka_

czy ktos uzytkuje oczyszczalnie ze studnia chłonną firmy sedyment?

----------


## plawgo

> u mnie  rok już działa  Centroplastu  Bioekocent 3300 Pro.  i  zapomnialem  co to sciek wieć polecic  moge  montowala  firma  z krakowa też  moge  ich  polecic


 Witam!
Jakoś temat mi umknął...pewnie nie przeczytałeś mojego wcześniejszego postu. Mógłbyś dać mi namiar na firmę która Ci montowała BOS.Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## frelka

Poniżej przekrój jednego z otworów, wykonanych podczas badań gruntu (pozostałe w zasadzie identyczne):


Czy mi się wydaje, czy woda jest tylko *między* 1,8 a 2,8m?
Da się w takim czymś umieścić oczyszczalnię biologiczną z odprowadzeniem do studni chłonnej?

----------


## gkeb

Trochę się podepnę pod temat. 
Większość oczyszczalni jest dla 4 lub więcej osób. Ja szukam czegoś dla 2 pracujących osób, sporadycznie bywają goście. Działka o wymiarach 20x40m więc raczej chyba wersja biologiczna. Może coś polecicie? Najlepiej z wielkopolski.

----------


## Beja

> Czy mi się wydaje, czy woda jest tylko *między* 1,8 a 2,8m?
> Da się w takim czymś umieścić oczyszczalnię biologiczną z odprowadzeniem do studni chłonnej?


Niezupełnie. Ustabilizowane zwierciadło wody jest na 1,80 m.
Biorąc pod uwagę, że wylot rury z oczyszczalni powinien być 1,50 m wyżej, wolno ci go zrobić na głębokości 30 cm. Czyli niezależnie od wyboru oczyszczalni potrzebujesz małej przepompowni, a nad studnią chłonną trzeba usypać górkę dla izolacji. Proponuję zrobić na niej skalniak.

----------


## Beja

> Trochę się podepnę pod temat. 
> Większość oczyszczalni jest dla 4 lub więcej osób. Ja szukam czegoś dla 2 pracujących osób, sporadycznie bywają goście. Działka o wymiarach 20x40m więc raczej chyba wersja biologiczna. Może coś polecicie? Najlepiej z wielkopolski.


Tak prawdę powiedziawszy, to niekoniecznie musi być biologiczna, chociaż bardzo cię na taką namawiam.
Przy 800 m2 terenu i 2 osobach pewnie znaleźlibyście te kilkanaście - może więcej - m.kw. na drenażówkę.

A co do wyboru technologii - im dalej od klasycznego osadu czynnego, tym lepiej. Im bliżej złoża biologicznego, tym też lepiej. Czyli w kolejności od najlepszych: złoża biofiltracyjne, złoża biologiczne, złoża zatopione, SBR, osad czynny.

----------


## frelka

*Beja*, a możesz odnieść się do mojego pytania?
Mamy malutką działkę, więc wydaje me się, że stoimy przed alternatywą szambo - POŚ biologiczna ze studnią. 
Wolę POŚ, ale ta woda mnie martwi...

----------


## WOJSKI

> Poniżej przekrój jednego z otworów, wykonanych podczas badań gruntu (pozostałe w zasadzie identyczne):
> 
> 
> Czy mi się wydaje, czy woda jest tylko *między* 1,8 a 2,8m?
> Da się w takim czymś umieścić oczyszczalnię biologiczną z odprowadzeniem do studni chłonnej?


Da się

----------


## frelka

> Da się


A coś więcej?
Bo co ze studnią chłonną, przy takim poziomie wody?

----------


## WOJSKI

Nie ma znaczenia, jeżeli możesz ścieki oczyszczone w oczyszczalni biologcznej wpuścić do rowu melioracyjnego to tak samo się dzieje ze studnią w której możesz mieć okresowo wodę. Problem jest z oczyszczalniami "drenażowymi" gdzie bezwględnie mysi być zachowana odległość 1,4 od najwyższego poziomu wód, w przeciwnym wypadku taka oczyszczalnia działa tak jak nieszczelne szambo

----------


## Beja

> *Beja*, a możesz odnieść się do mojego pytania?
> Mamy malutką działkę, więc wydaje me się, że stoimy przed alternatywą szambo - POŚ biologiczna ze studnią. 
> Wolę POŚ, ale ta woda mnie martwi...


Ależ przeczytaj...

Możesz spokojnie zrobić biologiczną ze studnią.

Tylko w sprawie studni chłonnej nie do końca podzielam zdanie Wojskiego.
To znaczy technicznie - Ok! Nie ma problemu, możesz wprowadzać ścieki oczyszczone do studni chłonnej nawet 5 cm powyżej wody gruntowej - i tu Wojski ma rację.

Ale niestety, nie jest to zgodne z przepisami, bo odległość 1,5 m (nie 1,4) dotyczy wszystkich ścieków wprowadzanych do gruntu na własnej działce. Niestety, nie ma tu rozróżnienia pomiędzy drenażówkami, a super-biologicznymi. Ściek jest ściek, nawet jeśli jest oczyszczony.

A więc jeżeli będziesz robić zgłoszenie i każą ci podpiąć projekt, to musisz wprowadzenie ścieków oczyszczonych do gruntu zrobić na poziomie -0,30 m. A czy to później faktycznie tak wykonasz.... Oczywiście należy być w zgodzie z prawem. :roll eyes:

----------


## frelka

Przepraszam *Beja*, nie zauważyłam Twojej wcześniejszej odpowiedzi.

----------


## WOJSKI

Hmm a jak się ma przepisowe 1,5 (hmm byłem przeświadczony że 1,4) metra do odprowadzania ścieków do rowu melioracyjnego czy też rzeki co jest dopuszczalne? Oczywiście z rozważań wyłączamy "drenażówkę"

----------


## Beja

> Hmm a jak się ma przepisowe 1,5 (hmm byłem przeświadczony że 1,4) metra do odprowadzania ścieków do rowu melioracyjnego czy też rzeki co jest dopuszczalne? Oczywiście z rozważań wyłączamy "drenażówkę"


W takim wypadku trzeba mieć pozwolenie wodno-prawne.

----------


## WOJSKI

Ale z uzyskaniem raczej problemu nie ma, przy załażeniech że oczyszczalnia posiada stosowne certyfikaty

----------


## Dana75

Ja też zamierzam odprowadzić ścieki z przydomowej oczyszczalni do rowu. Zgodę zarządcy rowu mam, teraz muszę zrobić operat wodno-prawny, czy ktoś to już przerabiał, jak i gdzie się to załatwia? Odprowadzenie do rowu będzie prowadzone bardzo płytko, gdyż rów jest równiez płytki. Mam nadzieję, że ścieki nie zamarzną (są ciepłe więc nie powinny), czy tez dodatkowo ocieplać rurę odpływową? Doświadczonych w temacie proszę o radę.

----------


## frelka

Ja się orientowałam, ale tylko w urzędzie. Miła Pani oświadczyła, że pozwolenie wodno-prawne otrzymuje się na podstawie operatu. Koszt tego ostatniego to podobno 1500zł. Nie szukałam już później potwierdzenia tej kwoty u fachowców.

----------


## robixx78

Witam ponownie  :smile: 

Trafiłem jeszcze na taką oczyszczalnie:

http://allegro.pl/przydomowa-oczyszc...896335620.html
http://www.traidenis-pol.com/produkt...yszczalnie-nv/

Cena samej oczyszczalni 9500 brutto.

Co o tym rozwiązaniu sądzicie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beja

Robixx, proponuję: skupmy się na jednym wątku, bo nie nadążam za tobą.




> Sprawę odporności na Domestosy itp. załatwia w każdej oczyszczalni odpowiednio duży zbiornik osadnika wstępnego, tzn. kilkaset litrów na każdego mieszkańca (stosowany zakres: ok. 300-500 l/M). Wówczas każda chemia stosowana w rozsądnych ilościach rozcieńcza się zanim zdąży zaszkodzić. Nb. często to nie same "trucizny" szkodzą, tylko skrajne pH, które gwałtownie zmienia warunki życia robaczków. Dlatego systemy jednozbiornikowe, np. Traidenis, są kompletnie nieodporne na nic. I dlatego jedną z bardziej szkodliwych substancji jest kondensat z kotła.


Do tego musisz opróżniać osadnik częściej niż w innych oczyszczalniach

----------


## robixx78

> Robixx, proponuję: skupmy się na jednym wątku, bo nie nadążam za tobą.
> Do tego musisz opróżniać osadnik częściej niż w innych oczyszczalniach


Ok. Piszę tam gdzie się coś dzieje :smile: 

Jeżeli się zastosuje jakąś "modyfikacja z workiem (airliftem)" to nie trzeba wcale opróżniać osadnika...
CYTAT:
   "Zastosowanie worka (airliftu) w oczyszczalni NV zmniejsza również czas okresowych przeglądów i nie wymaga serwisu wykwalifikowanych osób. Osad przecedzony przez worek można kompostować i wykorzystać jako nawóz." 

Tylko jeszcze nie wiem ile ta modyfikacja kosztuje, napisałem do producenta, jak się dowiem to dam znać. O domestosie też napisałem, zobaczymy co odpiszą....

----------


## Beja

> Ok. Piszę tam gdzie się coś dzieje


Odwrotnie - dzieje się tam, gdzie się coś pisze.




> Jeżeli się zastosuje jakąś "modyfikacja z workiem (airliftem)" to nie trzeba wcale opróżniać osadnika...
> CYTAT:
>    "Zastosowanie worka (airliftu) w oczyszczalni NV zmniejsza również czas okresowych przeglądów i nie wymaga serwisu wykwalifikowanych osób. Osad przecedzony przez worek można kompostować i wykorzystać jako nawóz."


To taka sama prawda, jak stwierdzenie, że z odkurzacza z workiem tekstylnym wcale nie trzeba usuwać kurzu. Analogia jest dosłowna - to jest po prostu worek tekstylny, przez który (w założeniu) ma się cedzić osad. Jedyne "udogodnienie" polega na tym, że do opróżnienia worka nie musisz wzywać wozu asenizacyjnego, tylko możesz to zrobić sam, w ramach relaksu w ogródku. Powodzenia!  :wink: 
Tekst jest napisany bardzo gładko i twoja interpretacja świadczy, że odczytujesz go tak, jak chciałbyś, żeby to było.




> O domestosie też napisałem, zobaczymy co odpiszą....


Zapewne dostaniesz to, co chciałbyś, żeby napisali. Poproś raczej o kopię instrukcji obsługi, bo zawsze warunkiem gwarancji jest jej przestrzeganie. Polecam kopię fragmenciku w cytowanym wyżej wątku.

----------


## amir

Podepnę się do wątku - za kilka lat dopiero ma być podłączona na działce kanalizacja. Do tego czasu albo montuję jakieś szambo albo oczyszczalnię biologiczną. Dodam, że posiadam bardzo wysoki poziom wody gruntowej 0,5m ppt a w granicach działki przebiega rów melioracyjny do którego pewnie można by coś odprowadzić. Czy może ktoś polecić mi konkretnie jakiś model oczyszczalni który wymaga niewielkiego nakładu pracy, nadaje się dla 4 osobowej rodziny z okresami przerw w dostawach ścieków (święta, wakacje), posiada niewielkie koszty obsługi (zużywa niewiele prądu oraz nie wymaga częstych wizyt wozu asenizacyjnego)? Czy też lepiej nie inwestować w oczyszczalnię a przemęczyć się przez około 5 lat a następnie podpiąć się do kanalizacji gminnej?

----------


## WOJSKI

generalnie wszystkie oczyszczalnie biologiczne spełniają twoje kryteria. Jest sporo postów w ktorych jest mowa o oczyszczalniach, z pewnością jakąś firmę sobie wybierzesz.
Nie bardzo rozumiem jak byś się chciał przemęczyć przez 5 lat? ścieki prosto do rowu melioracyjnego?  :big grin: 
Masz 100% gwarancję że za 5 lat się podepniesz do kanalizacji?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Masz 100% gwarancję że za 5 lat się podepniesz do kanalizacji?


W polskich warunkach to moim zdaniem ma 100% gwarancji, ze sie *nie podepnie* do kanalizacji za 5 lat.  ::-(:  Ja jeszcze nie widzialem rzadowej, czy samorzadowej inwestycji ktora by szla zgodnie z oryginalnym planem.

Sprawdz najpierw czy gmina Ci sie zgodzi na oczyszczalnie, skoro ma plany kanalizcyjne a woda gruntowa wysoko. Moze masz zapis w MPZP ze nie wolno stosowac oczyszczalni. I tak bywa. Jesli zas gmina sie zgadza, to zachecam do biologicznej, zwlaszcza ze masz rów. W perspektywie kilku lat bedzie pewnie taniej niz kanalizacja.

Jesli bedziesz mial legalnie postwiona oczyszczalnie, to jak sie pojawi kanalizacja nie bedziesz mial obowiazku sie do niej podlaczyc. Przy szambie taki obowiazek bedziesz mial. Za szambo zapalcisz (optymistycznie) 3000PLN, bardzo optymistycznie 1000PLN rocznie za jego oproznianie, i a potem jeszcze powiedzmy (optymistycznie) 1000 za przylacze do kanalizacji. Za 5 lat wychodzi 9tys. No i masz piekna oczyszczalnie biologiczna za to.
Z finansowego punktu widzenia odpowiedz jest oczywista.

Zapomnij jednak o tym, ze to uruchomisz i raz do roku bedziesz zagladal. Bedziesz to musial dogladac, sprawdzac. Oczyszczone scieki do rowu wypompowywac przy takim poziomie wody gruntowej. Bedziesz mial rezim na mycie tlustych garow, uwazal na przyjmowane antybiotyki, na chemie do czyszczenia itp itd. 

marcin

----------


## Beja

amir - zrób sobie 5-letni bilans wydatków na szambo i na oczyszczalnię. Potem jeszcze pomnóż przez współczynnik niepewności (patrz post wyżej) - i wtedy zdecyduj.

Weź pod uwagę, że:
- mając szambo, będziesz musiał podpiąć się do kanalizacji, a mając oczyszczalnię - będziesz mógł, jeżeli będziesz chciał,
- możesz dostać odmowę instalacji oczyszczalni, więc zacznij od sprawdzenia w urzędzie,
- wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i jednoczesny dostęp do rowu to argumenty za oczyszczalnią. Montaż czegokolwiek w takich warunkach jest trudny, ale szambo ze swojego założenia powinno być jak najbardziej puste, żeby było sprawne, a oczyszczalnia - wręcz przeciwnie. A więc fizyka przemawia za instalacją oczyszczalni.

----------


## amir

Zapis w MPZP brzmi:
ścieki sanitarne: docelowo do projektowanej sieci kanalizacji sanitarnej

Co do przemęczenia to chodziło mi o instalację narazie szamba a później przyłącze do sieci kanalizacyjnej. Jednak jeśli koszty instalacji są identyczne a w późniejszym okresie jest taniej (niż w kanalizacji sanitarnej) to czemu nie? Natomiast trochę mnie martwi ten reżim na mycie garów, zażywane antybiotyki (?!) czy też środki czystości? Czy to oznacza, że wykluczone jest używanie takich środków? Przykładowo w domu ma być zmywarka i często używana kuchnia (napewno na samej kaszce na wodzie nie ujedziemy :smile: ...

----------


## el_hogar

> Czy może ktoś polecić mi konkretnie jakiś model oczyszczalni który wymaga niewielkiego nakładu pracy, nadaje się dla 4 osobowej rodziny z okresami przerw w dostawach ścieków (święta, wakacje), posiada niewielkie koszty obsługi (zużywa niewiele prądu oraz nie wymaga częstych wizyt wozu asenizacyjnego)?


Miałem podobny dylemat. 
Poziom wód gruntowych zmienny, często bardzo wysoki. Posadowienie domu na płycie fundamentowej.
Mocno rozważałem oczyszczalnię biologiczną  "aquamatic STM". Poszukasz - znajdziesz. 
Spełnia większość Twoich kryteriów - no może poza ceną  :wink:  ~10 000 zł netto. Technologia sprawdzona.
U mnie jednak skończyło się szambem szczelnym z FRP o pojemności  9 000l, przy cenie ~6 000 zł.
Dlaczego szambo plastikowe? - pamiętaj, że tzw. szczelne szamba betonowe czasami są szczelne, ale tylko pod kątem wypływu nieczystości na zewnątrz. 
Praktycznie jednak, żadne z nich nie jest odporne na napływ wody gruntowej przez połączenie komory z pokrywą, jeśli poziom wody gruntowej przekroczy linię podziału zbiornika.
Nawet przy najwyższych stanach wody nie odnotowałem przyrostu poziomu w szambie.
Dlaczego nie oczyszczalnia? - skoro wody wysoko, to studnia chłonna na zrzut ścieków nie za bardzo by się sprawdziła, a nie chciałem walczyć o operat wodno prawny na zrzut do rowu melioracyjnego. Mam złe doświadczenia w kontaktach z moją administacją terenową ...
Tak więc płacę szambelanowi i czekam na kanalizację gminną. 

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zapis w MPZP brzmi:
> ścieki sanitarne: docelowo do projektowanej sieci kanalizacji sanitarnej


 Taki zapis moim zdaniem zostawia duza swobode interpetacji, czy oczyszczalnia moze byc czy nie. Czyli niestety duzo zalezy od urzednika. Idz i spytaj czy dadza Ci zgode.




> Natomiast trochę mnie martwi ten reżim na mycie garów, zażywane antybiotyki (?!) czy też środki czystości? Czy to oznacza, że wykluczone jest używanie takich środków? Przykładowo w domu ma być zmywarka i często używana kuchnia (napewno na samej kaszce na wodzie nie ujedziemy...


Nie mozna uzywac srodkow czyszczacych zawierajacych chlor, bo Ci wytluka bakterie. Jak zazyjesz antybiotyk, to go w 99% wysikasz co tez Ci wytruje bakterie. Nie mozna stosowac stacji uzdatniania wody regenerowanej nadmanganianiem potasu. Po uzyciu antybiotyku bakterii trzeba dosypac. Jesli chodzi o mycie garow, to nie ma tragedii, trzeba tylko unikac wlewania tluszczu do oczyszczalni. Czyli jak usmazysz frytki, to tluszczyk nie moze pojsc do oczyszczalni. Sa mozliwe do instalacji tzw. separatory tluszczu. Nie wiem skolko to kosztuje.


marcin

----------


## WOJSKI

Jastrzębiu, bez przesady nie strasz go tak  :big grin: 
Amir, jak będziesz codziennie chlor używał to możesz być pewien że bakterie nie przeżyją takiej dawki natomiast przy cotygodniowym sprzątaniu domestosem silniejsze osobniki przeżyją a flora ci się odnowi. Z antybiotykiem jest podobnie.
Generalnie co ich nie zabije to je wzmocni  :smile: 
Lepiej dowiedz się czy dadzą ci zgodę, albo po prostu złóż zawadomienie o budowie oczyszczalni i czekaj na wynik.

Co do opłacalności to zrób jak pisał Beja, jak przeliczałem to oczyszczalnia w porównaniu z szambem betonowym (różnica w zakupie) powinna mi się zwrócić najpóźniej po 3 latach.

Przy 4 osobach koszt rocznej eksploatacji szamba to około 2000 PLN (wybranie szamba 1 raz w miesiącu przy koszcie okolo 180 pln za beczkę) natomiast przy oczyszczalni około 200-250. Cena eksploatacji zależy oczywiście od rejonu naszego kraju, ja mazowsze więc tak mniej więcej to kosztuje.
Więc jak najbardziej potwierdzam wylicznia Jastrzębia  :smile:

----------


## Fiedka

*Noworoczne życzenia dla wszystkich*  

Poszukuję wykonawcy oczyszczalni z drenażem dl 2-5 osób wraz z małą przepompownią i rurociągiem tłocznym z pobliskiego domku letniskowego. Grunt mazowieckie piaseczki, woda gruntowa głęboko, działka duża, pozwolenie na budowę jest w pozwoleniu na budowę domu.  :smile: 

Może ktoś kogoś poleci?

----------


## WOJSKI

> *Noworoczne życzenia dla wszystkich*  
> 
> Poszukuję wykonawcy oczyszczalni z drenażem dl 2-5 osób wraz z małą przepompownią i rurociągiem tłocznym z pobliskiego domku letniskowego. Grunt mazowieckie piaseczki, woda gruntowa głęboko, działka duża, pozwolenie na budowę jest w pozwoleniu na budowę domu. 
> 
> Może ktoś kogoś poleci?


przy domku letniskowym oczyszczalnia nie zda egzaminu, oczyszczalnia (jakakolwiek) jest wrażliwa na długie przerwy w dostawie ścieków.
jeżeli oczyszczalnia ma pracować dla domu a przy okazji "sąsiad" się podłączy to jak najbardziej tak.
każdy kto sprzedaje oczyszczalnie zajmuje się także ich montażem.
Wybierz konkretny model i poszukaj lokalnego dystrybutora. 
Gdybyś wybrała taką samą firmę jak ja, to podeślę ci namiar do gościa u którego ja zamawiałem, z tym że ja montowałem sam.

----------


## Fiedka

Po pierwsze Fiedka to zdrobnienie od od imienia Fiodor (co wcale nie znaczy, że tak mam na imię - to trochę długa historia ) a więc od MĘSKIEGO imienia  :big tongue:  
Po drugie domek letniskowy jest na doczepkę - jak się nazbiera to zamiast wołać szambelana włączy się pompa i dopompuje do moich domowych ścieków codziennie i pracowicie dostarczanych przeze mnie i innych domowników  :wink: 
Po trzecie liczyłem właśnie na sugestie dotyczące typu i modelu ze wskazaniem ewentualnych wad i zalet (że o cenie nie wspomnę).

uśmiechnięte pozdrowienia WOJSKI

----------


## WOJSKI

A to ja przepraszamn nick wskazywał na płeć piękną  :big grin: , 
Z domkiem to musisz to z głową zrobić i pompować małymi porcjami żeby się ścieki zdążyły oczyścić.
Co do modelu ja mam ekopol, majątku nie kosztuje a pisane było już sporo na forum. Poczytaj w postach w których pisałem.

----------


## marcin76

[reklama debiutanta - usunięto]

----------


## bos60

Z oczyszczalni biologicznych- nr 1 BioDisc firmy Kingspan. Dlaczego?
- technologia bez sprężarek i dyfuzorów (jak w przypadku tradycyjnego napowietrzania),
- bardzo wysoka skuteczność (redukcja BZT w 96% - potwierdzona badaniami w notyfikowanych jednostkach czyli nie brednie producenta),
- brak sprężarek- brak zapachów,
- silnik niesłyszalny nawet z odległości 1m,
- bezobsługowość (nie potrzeba dodawać biopreparatów itp.),
- w wyp. stand. panel, który informuje o ewentualnej awarii.
To chyba wszystko :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Z oczyszczalni biologicznych- nr 1 BioDisc firmy Kingspan. Dlaczego?
> - technologia bez sprężarek i dyfuzorów (jak w przypadku tradycyjnego napowietrzania),
> - bardzo wysoka skuteczność (redukcja BZT w 96% - potwierdzona badaniami w notyfikowanych jednostkach czyli nie brednie producenta),
> - brak sprężarek- brak zapachów,
> - silnik niesłyszalny nawet z odległości 1m,
> - bezobsługowość (nie potrzeba dodawać biopreparatów itp.),
> - w wyp. stand. panel, który informuje o ewentualnej awarii.
> To chyba wszystko


Zapomniałeś telefon i nazwę firmy podać do kopletu.
Obrzydliwa reklama  :big tongue:

----------


## pyton79

Beja napisz jaką Ty byś kupił oczyszczalnie z drenażem w nasypie dla siebie.
Wymień 3 typy .Oczywiście jak najmniej rzeczy do popsucia .żeby miały
......

----------


## Beja

> Beja napisz jaką Ty byś kupił oczyszczalnie z drenażem w nasypie dla siebie.
> Wymień 3 typy .Oczywiście jak najmniej rzeczy do popsucia .żeby miały
> ......


Żebym dobrze zrozumiał - pytasz o oczyszczalnię biologiczną, ale odprowadzenie ścieków oczyszczonych przez rozsączenie w nasypie?

Jeżeli tak, to po pierwsze ten sposób odprowadzenia ścieków nie ma wpływu na wybór oczyszczalni. Z każdej biologicznej możesz rozsączyć w gruncie. A skoro wodę gruntową masz tak wysoko, to nie ma znaczenia, na jakiej głębokości jest odpływ (to tak a'propos rozmowy z niedowiarkiem).
Ja bym kupił
1. Biorock
2. Epurfix
3. Tu mam kłopot. Gdybym miał hektary działki, to zastanawiałbym się nad jakąś odmianą gruntowo-korzeniowej, ale bez entuzjazmu. Na małej działce rozglądałbym się za jakimś złożem zatopionym. Najbardziej podoba mi się Graf Picobello. Ale równie poważnie wziąłbym pod uwagę to, co oferują najbliższe firmy instalacyjne, o ile wzbudzają zaufanie. Warunkiem koniecznym musiałby być porządny osadnik gnilny. Wszelkie traidenisy itp. i inne mikro systemy odpadają.

----------


## pyton79

Biorock mi się podoba tylko co zrobić z odpowietrzeniami ponad dach?
Dach skończony i elewacja,nie bardzo mam pomysł gdzie zrobić wentylację wysoką....

----------


## pyton79

Beja,facet z biorocka powiada żeby zamiast drenażu w nasypie zrobić studnię chłonną,jest jakaś znacząca różnica?
Woda wysoko 80 cm ,piach...

----------


## Beja

> Beja,facet z biorocka powiada żeby zamiast drenażu w nasypie zrobić studnię chłonną,jest jakaś znacząca różnica?
> Woda wysoko 80 cm ,piach...


W zasadzie można powiedzieć, że studnia chłonna to jest drenaż o długości jednego kręgu  :wink: 
Jak masz piach to powinno zadziałać, ale piach piachowi nierówny - wolałbym, żeby potem nie było na mnie. Poszukaj sobie w tym forum albo w googlach na temat testu perkolacyjnego.

Z wentylacją ci nie pomogę - sorry.

----------


## pyton79

Mam grunt klasy b ......

----------


## plawgo

> Biorock mi się podoba tylko co zrobić z odpowietrzeniami ponad dach?
> Dach skończony i elewacja,nie bardzo mam pomysł gdzie zrobić wentylację wysoką....



Niestety bez dodatkowej wentylacji ponad dach się nie obejdzie!
Miałem już projekt umieszczenia turbowenta ponad dachem (dodatkowy koszt ok.1 tys.)
Suma summarum bardzo fajna oczyszczalnia , ale nawet mój niedoszły instalator kręcił nosem ,że akurat u mnie niekoniecznie będzie to najlepszy wybór! 
Wybrałem co innego.

Wycena biorocka ok 20 tys.( wszystko).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pyton79

> Niestety bez dodatkowej wentylacji ponad dach się nie obejdzie!
> Miałem już projekt umieszczenia turbowenta ponad dachem (dodatkowy koszt ok.1 tys.)
> Suma summarum bardzo fajna oczyszczalnia , ale nawet mój niedoszły instalator kręcił nosem ,że akurat u mnie niekoniecznie będzie to najlepszy wybór! 
> Wybrałem co innego.
> 
> Wycena biorocka ok 20 tys.( wszystko).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Po rozmowie z panem z biorocka,stwierdził ze wystarczy wiatrowent na rurę wyprowadzonej w rogu działki na wysokość np 2m.......

----------


## pyton79

To pewnie w EPURFIXIE  z filtrem kokosowym też będzie potrzebna wentylacja wysoka?

----------


## niedowiarek

> To pewnie w EPURFIXIE  z filtrem kokosowym też będzie potrzebna wentylacja wysoka?


Jak w każdej, która nie jest oparta na technologii sztucznego napowietrzania.

----------


## pyton79

Wojski przeliczałeś koszta rozkładając je w czasie np 10 lat?
Tzn. np przez 10 lat membrany tyle,kompresor nie wiem czy 2 starczą?
Prąd średnio miesięcznie tyle itp?I co tam jeszcze może się popsuć?!
Jeszcze jedno jak wysoko masz wodę?

----------


## WOJSKI

Nie dokładnie tego nie przeliczałem, generalnie przeliczałem co mi się będzie bardziej kalkulowało szambo czy oczyszczalnia biorąc pod uwagę moją rodzinę która wody nie oszczędza  :smile: . Wyszło mi że po mniej więcej 3 latach różnica pomiędzy instalacją szamba betonowego (założyłem 3,5k PLN) a montażem oczyszczalni (powiedzmy że 7k PLN nie pamiętam już dokładnie) zwróci mi się. Pozatym nie mam zmartwienia że muszę pamiętać, żeby zamówieć beczkowóz. 
Możesz to dokładnie policzyć znając moc pompki (zużycie prądu), 1 raz w roku opróżnianie osadu, powiedzmy że 200 PLN-ów, membrana powiedzmy raz na 3 lata,( ktoś chyba pisał że 50 pln-ów kosztuje) no i załóżmy że w 9 roku walnie ci pompa membranowa (też był koszt podawany, chyba 700 PLN-ów) no i w moim przypadku pompa zanurzeniowa załóżmy że w ciągu 10 lat wymienię ją ze 3 razy. Więcej się nie popsuje, no chyba że w jakiś sposób pozapycha ci się dyfuzor (tu nie znam kosztu naprawy). Tylko po co, jak byś nie liczył to i tak bardziej się opłaca oczyszczalnia nie wspominając, że szamba tylko z nazwy są szczelne  :big grin: 

Wodę mam dosyć wysoko, ale mam piaseczek więc wszystko ładnie się wchłania. W tym roku lustro wody w studni mam jakieś 1,5 metra od powierzchni, ale 2 lata temu jak dużo padało miałem z 0,5 m od powierchni.
U ciebie zależy jaki masz grunt, jeżeli masz wysoko poziom wody a grunt dobrze przepuszczalny to rób studnię chłonną, przy niskim poziomie robiłbym dreny.

----------


## rybniczanin

> Wojski przeliczałeś koszta rozkładając je w czasie np 10 lat?
> Tzn. np przez 10 lat membrany tyle,kompresor nie wiem czy 2 starczą?
> Prąd średnio miesięcznie tyle itp?I co tam jeszcze może się popsuć?!
> Jeszcze jedno jak wysoko masz wodę?


Może zamiast Wolskiego ja napiszę, Prąd do kompresora Secoh wychodzi mi 100zł na rok czyli ok 8,5zł na miesiąc. Zalecana wymiana membran po 20000 godzin pracy. Srednio u mnie rocznie wychodzi 6500godzin, czyli po trzech latach wymiana membran( mnie kosztowały membrany z nowym filtrem ok 150zł z przesyłką). Czyli za okres 3 lat(3x100 + 150) wyszło 450zł kosztów. Powiedzmy że policzymy że dwa kompresory na 10 lat według Ciebie , chociaż żywotność kompresora przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu jest oceniana na >70000 godzin(czyli u mnie ok 10lat) +600zł. Czyli koszt według cen bieżących powinien wynieść 1750zł no dodajmy jeszcze wymianę całego zastawu naprawczego z zaworkami to niech wyjdzie do równego 2000zł na 10 lat z nowym kompresorem. Chociaż zaznaczam że kompresor powinien wytrzymać 10 lat i z kosztami powinno się za ten okres zmieścić w 1500zł. Oczywiście nie liczę w tym odpompowywania osadu. :wink:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Może zamiast Wolskiego ja napiszę, Prąd do kompresora Secoh wychodzi mi 100zł na rok czyli ok 8,5zł na miesiąc. Zalecana wymiana membran po 20000 godzin pracy. Srednio u mnie rocznie wychodzi 6500godzin, czyli po trzech latach wymiana membran( mnie kosztowały membrany z nowym filtrem ok 150zł z przesyłką). Czyli za okres 3 lat(3x100 + 150) wyszło 450zł kosztów. Powiedzmy że policzymy że dwa kompresory na 10 lat według Ciebie , chociaż żywotność kompresora przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu jest oceniana na >70000 godzin(czyli u mnie ok 10lat) +600zł. Czyli koszt według cen bieżących powinien wynieść 1750zł no dodajmy jeszcze wymianę całego zastawu naprawczego z zaworkami to niech wyjdzie do równego 2000zł na 10 lat z nowym kompresorem. Chociaż zaznaczam że kompresor powinien wytrzymać 10 lat i z kosztami powinno się za ten okres zmieścić w 1500zł. Oczywiście nie liczę w tym odpompowywania osadu.


przyjąłem wymianę kompresora wcześniej jako to nieodpowiednie użytkowanie  :smile: . dokładając do powyższego 1 raz w roku opróżnianie oczyszczalni z osadu powiedzmy 200 pln za beczkę raz w roku daje nam to kwotę 2000 czyli razem z wyliczeniami rybczanina maksymalny koszt to około 4 000 PLN-ów.
Gdzie przy użytkowaniu szamba powiedzmy wybieranie 8 beczek rocznie po 200 pln (załóżmy taki koszt beczki) to koszt przez te 10 lat 16 000 PLN-ów. To taka raczej zgrubna etymacja kosztów, ale obrazująca koszt eksploatacji oczyszczalni i szamba i z pewnością pomagająca w podjęciu decyzji co do montażu oczyszczalni zamiast szamba z nazwy tylko szczelnego  :smile: .

Podsumowując mamy koszt 4 000 przeciwko 16 000 (można to oczywiście policzyć dokładniej)

----------


## pyton79

Tylko że u mnie koszt oczyszczalni tj 14k na gotowo -ekopol..Oczyszczalnia+przepompownia+drenaż w nasypie.I tak dumam.......
Jak myślicie ile powinien przetrwać zbiornik?

----------


## niedowiarek

> Jak myślicie ile powinien przetrwać zbiornik?


Jakieś 100 lat? Chociaż części wystawione na UV pewnie krócej.

----------


## pyton79

Dzwoniłem do ekopola i facet twierdzi że dają 10 lat gwarancji na wszystko........
Na prawidłowe działanie wszystkiego co się w niej znajduję.
Cena 14 k

----------


## Beja

> żywotność kompresora przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu jest oceniana na >70000 godzin(czyli u mnie ok 10lat)


Możesz rozwinąć ten fragment? Skąd wziąłeś >70000? Ja znalazłem <35000. Czyli mniej niż połowę tego, co podajesz.
Tutaj:
http://www.partsandpumps.co.uk/downl...20Rev%2001.zip

Niestety, na stronach polskich dystrybutorów nie dokopałem się tych danych. Może są utajnione?  :Confused:  A może po prostu słabo szukałem...
Oczywiście, to nie znaczy, że po 4 latach kompresor zrobi bum! i się rozsypie. W końcu wciąż jeszcze są Fordy T na chodzie   :big tongue: 

Aha! A co z dyfuzorem membranowym? Jak liczysz jego zużycie?

----------


## Beja

> Dzwoniłem do ekopola i facet twierdzi że dają 10 lat gwarancji na wszystko........
> Na prawidłowe działanie wszystkiego co się w niej znajduję.
> Cena 14 k


Poproś o wzór gwarancji na piśmie. Nie wierzę, że dają 10 lat na kompresor i dyfuzor.

----------


## piotri

> Poproś o wzór gwarancji na piśmie. Nie wierzę, że dają 10 lat na kompresor i dyfuzor.


Montowałem bio hybrydę w zeszłym tygodniu jak pisałem w innym wątku.
Montażysta mówił, że 10 lat gwarancji, z czego na części mechaniczne czyli pompę 2 lata.
Pompa jaką wkładają obecnie:
http://www.gd-thomas.com/product.aspx?id=24243&tp=p

W instrukcji na stronie jest napisane, że wymiana membramy co 18000h lub w ostateczności co 3 lata. Więcej danych brak.

Pyton79 nie dzwoń do producenta tylko do dystrybutora-montażysty, można się z nimi dogadać.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Możesz rozwinąć ten fragment? Skąd wziąłeś >70000? Ja znalazłem <35000. Czyli mniej niż połowę tego, co podajesz.
> Tutaj:
> http://www.partsandpumps.co.uk/downl...20Rev%2001.zip
> 
> Niestety, na stronach polskich dystrybutorów nie dokopałem się tych danych. Może są utajnione?  A może po prostu słabo szukałem...
> Oczywiście, to nie znaczy, że po 4 latach kompresor zrobi bum! i się rozsypie. W końcu wciąż jeszcze są Fordy T na chodzie  
> 
> Aha! A co z dyfuzorem membranowym? Jak liczysz jego zużycie?


Tam jest doliczony jeden kompresor extra, a wymiana membran co 3 lata. Nie czepiaj się dokładności wyliczeń to tak na szybko  :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Montowałem bio hybrydę w zeszłym tygodniu jak pisałem w innym wątku.
> Montażysta mówił, że 10 lat gwarancji, z czego na części mechaniczne czyli pompę 2 lata.
> Pompa jaką wkładają obecnie:
> http://www.gd-thomas.com/product.aspx?id=24243&tp=p
> 
> W instrukcji na stronie jest napisane, że wymiana membramy co 18000h lub w ostateczności co 3 lata. Więcej danych brak.
> 
> Pyton79 nie dzwoń do producenta tylko do dystrybutora-montażysty, można się z nimi dogadać.


potwierdzam 10 lat to na zbiornik jest na pompę jest osobna gwarancja  :smile:

----------


## pyton79

Muszę rzeczywiście powiedzieć mu niech da to na piśmie ,pytałem go dwa razy czy jak kompresor siądzie po np 7 latach to czy podlega gwarancji,odpowiedział cyt
Na wszystko jest 10 lat na kompresor też .10 lat na ,,sprawne działanie oczyszczalni "może tu jest jakiś haczyk?
Różnica w cenie między ekopol Łęczyca a eko-pol z Bukowca wraz z montażem wynosi 2 tys mniej w eko-polu.
Czy jest sens dać 2 tys więcej ?
Czy raczej zrobić w eko-pol?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Muszę rzeczywiście powiedzieć mu niech da to na piśmie ,pytałem go dwa razy czy jak kompresor siądzie po np 7 latach to czy podlega gwarancji,odpowiedział cyt
> Na wszystko jest 10 lat na kompresor też .10 lat na ,,sprawne działanie oczyszczalni "może tu jest jakiś haczyk?
> Różnica w cenie między ekopol Łęczyca a eko-pol z Bukowca wraz z montażem wynosi 2 tys mniej w eko-polu.
> Czy jest sens dać 2 tys więcej ?
> Czy raczej zrobić w eko-pol?


to takie same oczyszczalnie, zobacz który monter jest bardziej konkretny. Czasami lepiej dać trochę więcej kasy i mieć spokój. No i targuj się koniecznie  :big grin:

----------


## Beja

> Tam jest doliczony jeden kompresor extra, a wymiana membran co 3 lata. Nie czepiaj się dokładności wyliczeń to tak na szybko


Sorry - nie zrozumiałem z tym kompresorem extra.

Jak się mam nie czepiać? Rybniczanin wylicza koszt 10-letni na 1500 zł, ty na 4000. No to ja bez kozery powiem pińćset.

Albo wyliczcie te koszty solidnie i na podstawie konkretnych danych albo sobie wymyślamy jakieś życzeniowe koszty z czapy.

A ja pytam - jakie są koszty dyfuzora, ewentualnej automatyki i innych bebechów?
Czy nie uwzględniacie w ogóle kosztów autoryzowanego serwisu? Wszystko "tymi ręcami"?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Sorry - nie zrozumiałem z tym kompresorem extra.
> 
> Jak się mam nie czepiać? Rybniczanin wylicza koszt 10-letni na 1500 zł, ty na 4000. No to ja bez kozery powiem pińćset.
> 
> Albo wyliczcie te koszty solidnie i na podstawie konkretnych danych albo sobie wymyślamy jakieś życzeniowe koszty z czapy.
> 
> A ja pytam - jakie są koszty dyfuzora, ewentualnej automatyki i innych bebechów?
> Czy nie uwzględniacie w ogóle kosztów autoryzowanego serwisu? Wszystko "tymi ręcami"?


ja dołożyłem koszty obsługi czyli do tego co policzył Rybczanin dorzuciłem opróżnianie oczyszczalni. 
Koszt dyfuzora tu masz rację mozna by sprawdzić, ale po co. Ja kosztów autoryzowanego serwisu nie liczę.
Generalnie każdy takie wyliczenia może sobie sam przeprowadzić, jest trochę zmiennych zależnych od miejsca zamieszkania, sposobu pozbywania się oczyszczonych ścieków. Z Rybczaninem policzyliśmy koszty orientacyjne żeby pokazać jak to wygląda na tle szamba a także na co powinien być przygotowany nabywający. 
Przyznasz mi chyba rację, że róznica jest na tyle duża, że koszt wymiany dyfuzora nie będzie miał większego udziału w eksploatacji.
Spójż na to z tej strony że po tych 10 latach różnica w koszcie eksploatacji oczyszczalni  versus koszt eksploatacji szamba niemal równa jest nowej oczyszczalni  :big grin:

----------


## Beja

> Przyznasz mi chyba rację, że róznica jest na tyle duża, że koszt wymiany dyfuzora nie będzie miał większego udziału w eksploatacji.
> Spójż na to z tej strony że po tych 10 latach różnica w koszcie eksploatacji oczyszczalni  versus koszt eksploatacji szamba niemal równa jest nowej oczyszczalni


Złoto do złota, a zbierze się kwota...
Jeżeli musiałbyś (jeżeli!!!) wymieniać dyfuzor co 2 lata, powiedzmy za 150 zł, to podwyższa ci koszty o 750 zł na 10 lat, czyli ponad 18%. To dużo. Nie uwzględniam w ogóle kosztów związanych z czynnością wymieniania, bo nie w każdej oczyszczalni da się to zrobić bez wchodzenia do niej.

Rybniczanin ma oczyszczalnię AT - ma ona znacznie mniejszy osadnik niż twój Ekopol, czyli chyba powinien częściej go opróżniać - dwa razy w roku?

piotri podał linka do swojego kompresora - jest tam do pobrania instrukcja obsługi. Jak byk pisze, że trzeba co 18000 h lub najpóźniej co 3 lata wymieniać blok (komorę?) z membraną i pewnie z zaworkami. Nie sądzę, żeby to kosztowało 150 zł.

I jeżeli porównujemy do szamba - to nie mam wątpliwości. Ale jeżeli wyliczamy rzeczywiste koszty oczyszczalni i porównujemy je między sobą, to robi różnicę, czy to jest 1500 czy może 6 albo 8 tys. /10 lat.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Złoto do złota, a zbierze się kwota...
> Jeżeli musiałbyś (jeżeli!!!) wymieniać dyfuzor co 2 lata, powiedzmy za 150 zł, to podwyższa ci koszty o 750 zł na 10 lat, czyli ponad 18%. To dużo. Nie uwzględniam w ogóle kosztów związanych z czynnością wymieniania, bo nie w każdej oczyszczalni da się to zrobić bez wchodzenia do niej.
> 
> Rybniczanin ma oczyszczalnię AT - ma ona znacznie mniejszy osadnik niż twój Ekopol, czyli chyba powinien częściej go opróżniać - dwa razy w roku?
> 
> piotri podał linka do swojego kompresora - jest tam do pobrania instrukcja obsługi. Jak byk pisze, że trzeba co 18000 h lub najpóźniej co 3 lata wymieniać blok (komorę?) z membraną i pewnie z zaworkami. Nie sądzę, żeby to kosztowało 150 zł.
> 
> I jeżeli porównujemy do szamba - to nie mam wątpliwości. Ale jeżeli wyliczamy rzeczywiste koszty oczyszczalni i porównujemy je między sobą, to robi różnicę, czy to jest 1500 czy może 6 albo 8 tys. /10 lat.


Beja a jak by babcia miała wąsy to by była dziadkiem?  :big grin: 
Napisałem wcześniej że to :

To taka raczej zgrubna etymacja kosztów, ale obrazująca koszt eksploatacji oczyszczalni i szamba i z pewnością pomagająca w podjęciu decyzji co do montażu oczyszczalni zamiast szamba z nazwy tylko szczelnego .

Wybacz, ale jak ktoś chce mieć rzeczywiste koszty użytkowania to wybacz ale niech weźmie kajecik, gumkę i ołóweczek i sobie policzy tu na forum ma wskazówki. Nie na tym rzecz polega żeby komuś co do złotówki wyliczyć ile kosztuje utrzymanie oczyszczalni a raczej na wskazaniu z jakimi kosztami należy się liczyć. Jasne najlepiej założyć kolejny wątek i :"Doradźcie mi jaką mam oczyszczalnię kupi......" a sam przyznasz że są ze 2-3 wątki w których jesk komplet informacji starczy tylko przeczytać. No ale nie, najlepiej doradźcie mi i doradźcie....  :big grin:  :big tongue:

----------


## rybniczanin

> Możesz rozwinąć ten fragment? Skąd wziąłeś >70000? Ja znalazłem <35000. Czyli mniej niż połowę tego, co podajesz.
> Tutaj:
> http://www.partsandpumps.co.uk/downl...20Rev%2001.zip
> 
> Niestety, na stronach polskich dystrybutorów nie dokopałem się tych danych. Może są utajnione?  A może po prostu słabo szukałem...
> Oczywiście, to nie znaczy, że po 4 latach kompresor zrobi bum! i się rozsypie. W końcu wciąż jeszcze są Fordy T na chodzie  
> 
> Aha! A co z dyfuzorem membranowym? Jak liczysz jego zużycie?


Masz racje (Mea Culpa). Po prostu żle odczytałem żywotność. Zamiast z kompresora, to z jednostki sterowniczej(AQC BASIC). Jednak to nie zmienia faktu   bo policzone były dwa. :wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o dyfuzor membranowy to nie jest tak łatwo co do żywotności.Co się dowiedziałem przy rozmowach właścicieli AT i firm co je zakładają że  przez 6-7 lat nie mieli z dyfuzorem problemów. No ale jak tak się uprzesz to 10 lat możesz policzyć :wink: .




> Sorry - nie zrozumiałem z tym kompresorem extra.
> 
> Jak się mam nie czepiać? Rybniczanin wylicza koszt 10-letni na 1500 zł, ty na 4000. No to ja bez kozery powiem pińćset.
> 
> Albo wyliczcie te koszty solidnie i na podstawie konkretnych danych albo sobie wymyślamy jakieś życzeniowe koszty z czapy.
> 
> A ja pytam - jakie są koszty dyfuzora, ewentualnej automatyki i innych bebechów?
> Czy nie uwzględniacie w ogóle kosztów autoryzowanego serwisu? Wszystko "tymi ręcami"?


Jak już co  to u mnie raz na 8 miesięcy. Jeśli obliczanie kosztów to było bez wypompowywania osadu  i miałeś policzone 2000 z dodatkowym kompresorem. Tylko Tobie lepiej widzieć to czego można się czepiać. Najlepiej widzieć u kogoś że się czepia, a przykładem tego jest niedowiarek Jak chcesz wiedzieć to te koszty mi odchodzą bo osad używam jako nawóz pod drzewka ozdobne.
Edit: Przepraszam ale jak jesteś taki małostkowy, to jeszcze musiałbym policzyć Ci koszty prądu, pompy, węza do wypompowywania. Koszt pompy i węża nie pamiętam ale coś około 200 PLN . Pompa 2900W  pompuje powiedzmy ok 15 min. Teraz sam sobie możesz policzyć dodatkowy koszt za energię. :wink:

----------


## pyton79

Ale już prawie wszystko wyjaśnione !
Koszta na 10 lat to 1 szt kompresor ok 900 zł ,3 szt membrany 450zł i teraz ile kosztuje ew. ten dyfuzor?

i będzie wiadomo ile może ,,realnie "kosztować miesięcznie oczyszczalnia!

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ale już prawie wszystko wyjaśnione !
> Koszta na 10 lat to 1 szt kompresor ok 900 zł ,3 szt membrany 450zł i teraz ile kosztuje ew. ten dyfuzor?
> 
> i będzie wiadomo ile może ,,realnie "kosztować miesięcznie oczyszczalnia!


z całą pewności taniej jak szambo. co do dodatkowych kosztów to jak napisał rybczanin a ja też o tym wspominałem że jęzeli masz dodatkową pompę to należałoby doliczyć pompę.

A tak podsumowując całą dyskusję dotyczącą kosztów to przy zakupie samochodu też się tak zastanawiacie jakie będą koszty? Ile będzie kosztowała wymiana tego czy tamtego?

Chociaż zaraz będzie że w samochodzie więcej części i większe prawdopodobieństwo, więc niech będzie rower tam mniej części. Po prostu kupujecie czy saztanawiacie się ile przerzutka kosztuje a ile łożyska a czy naprawimy w serwisie czy własnymi łapkami.  :big grin:

----------


## pyton79

Ja już jestem zdecydowany na ekopol na 99%.
Przełknąć muszę jakoś te 14tys.....
Ale cóż ,na pole nie będę wylewać.......
Dzięki za doradzenie panowie,Wasza pomoc jest nieoceniona!!!

----------


## Beja

Masz rację Wojski - mnie też już się nie chce odpowiadać na pytanie "oczyszczalnia czy szambo?". Zresztą pewnie dokładnie tak zatytułowanych wątków jest kilka.
Ale z tym kajecikiem, to się z Tobą nie zgadzam. Takich rzetelnych wyliczeń tu nie ma.
Właśnie wy - doświadczeni dziadkowie-użytkownicy, powinniście młodzieży (  :wink:  ) podać takie wyliczanki z życia. Inaczej będą wierzyć sprzedawcom, że jedynie 150 zł idzie rocznie na prąd i sprawa załatwiona.





> Ale już prawie wszystko wyjaśnione !
> Koszta na 10 lat to 1 szt kompresor ok 900 zł ,3 szt membrany 450zł i teraz ile kosztuje ew. ten dyfuzor?
> 
> i będzie wiadomo ile może ,,realnie "kosztować miesięcznie oczyszczalnia!


Na allegro znalazłem jakiś za 195 + przesyłka.

----------


## rybniczanin

> Ale już prawie wszystko wyjaśnione !
> Koszta na 10 lat to 1 szt kompresor ok 900 zł ,3 szt membrany 450zł i teraz ile kosztuje ew. ten dyfuzor?
> 
> i będzie wiadomo ile może ,,realnie "kosztować miesięcznie oczyszczalnia!


Specjalnie zadzwoniłem do firmy Akwatech żeby mieć jako takie pojecie o cenie dyfuzorów.
Rurowe od 114-152PLN netto, zależy czy z obciążeniem czy bez. Natomiast dyskowe(tależowe) ok 80PLN netto. Czyli brutto powinno się zmieścić w 200PLN.  Zaznaczam ze to jest obliczenie szacunkowe, żeby Beja się nie czepiał. :wink:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Masz rację Wojski - mnie też już się nie chce odpowiadać na pytanie "oczyszczalnia czy szambo?". Zresztą pewnie dokładnie tak zatytułowanych wątków jest kilka.
> Ale z tym kajecikiem, to się z Tobą nie zgadzam. Takich rzetelnych wyliczeń tu nie ma.
> Właśnie wy - doświadczeni dziadkowie-użytkownicy, powinniście młodzieży (  ) podać takie wyliczanki z życia. Inaczej będą wierzyć sprzedawcom, że jedynie 150 zł idzie rocznie na prąd i sprawa załatwiona.
> 
> 
> 
> Na allegro znalazłem jakiś za 195 + przesyłka.


Może i masz rację że dziadkowie powinni pomóc, ale pomoc powinna polegać raczej na wskazaniu właściwej drogi. Myślę że nawet z tego co tu napisaliśmy młodzież będzie mogła wyczytać co jest dobre a co złe. 
Kurde powinienem chyba być na prowizji ekopolu, już parę oczyszczalni z mojego polecenia działa a ja nawet długopisu firmowego od nich nie dostałem  :big grin:

----------


## luca32

A czym sie rozni drenazowka od biologicznej . Mam ten sam problem ,planuje zakupic  oczyszcalnie , pytanie jest ktora ?? Jestemz Wroclawia mam dosc miejsca na dzialce aby osadowic swoja oczyszcalnie , pytanie wiec ktora no i oczywiscie czy z oczyszcalni  wydostaja sie jakies  gazy , czy jak to nazwac nie mila won ?? Pomozcie !! Z gory dziekuje  :wink:

----------


## WOJSKI

> A czym sie rozni drenazowka od biologicznej . Mam ten sam problem ,planuje zakupic  oczyszcalnie , pytanie jest ktora ?? Jestemz Wroclawia mam dosc miejsca na dzialce aby osadowic swoja oczyszcalnie , pytanie wiec ktora no i oczywiscie czy z oczyszcalni  wydostaja sie jakies  gazy , czy jak to nazwac nie mila won ?? Pomozcie !! Z gory dziekuje


poczytaj najpierw, na powyższe znajdziesz odpowiedź w tym i kilku innych postach  :smile: .

----------


## mulczas

Witam

Mógłbym prosić o kilka informacji od użytkowników oczyszczalni ścieków a dokładnie oczyszczalni które proponuje firma HABA.

interesuje mnie jak się czyści filtr, jak wygląda wszystko podczas użytkowania, czy cos się psuje, wasze spostrzeżenia, uwagi.

Proszę abyście dopisali jakiego typu macie oczyszczanie czy DT, DM, ZBR, ZWZ, FZM, ORR, ORS, SBBR, OWG Trio,

Czy stosujecie przepompownie ?

w jaki sposób pozbywanie się przefiltrowanych ścieków do studni chłonnej rozsączacie ? jak tak to w jaki sposób? tradycyjny drenaż na żwirze, stosujecie tunele rozsączające, maty firmy HABA, palet rozsączające, palety INDRAN, czy jeszcze coś innego.

Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie informację które mi dostarczycie.

Kilka słów o moje przyszłej inwestycji.
Warunki na działce: woda gruntowa na 1,2m w najgorszym sezonie, grunt to piach i glina (nie przepuszczalny)

Technologia jaką chce zastosować to oczyszczalnia biologiczna + przepompownia z pompą omnigena WQ180F + rozsączanie w nasypie około 70cm.
Tu się pojawia problem gdyż nie wiem jakie rozsączanie będzie najlepsze. Tradycyjnego nie mogę bo miejsce wyznaczona na oczyszczalnie mi nie pozwala. Myślałem o tunelach tych plastikowy (http://sklep.eko-czas.pl/45-tunel-drenazowy.html ) 
lub INDRAN (http://sklep.eko-czas.pl/47-tunel-drenazowy.html )
, ale czy to się nie zamuli po pewnym czasie. 
Podoba mi się też rozwiązanie HABA z matami (http://www.haba.pl/oferta/oczyszczal...yrkulacja.html)

Każda pomoc się przyda.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Black Prince

Mam pytanie jaką oczyszczalenie ścieków  byście polecili dla 4 osób, która byłaby naimniej problemowa w przyszłości.

----------


## butynski

> Mam pytanie jaką oczyszczalenie ścieków  byście polecili dla 4 osób, która byłaby naimniej problemowa w przyszłości.


Miejską !

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zamierzam zakupic biologiczna oczyszczalnie polskiej produkcji.
Czy prawda jest, ze w przypadku biologicznej oczyszczalni pion kanalizacyjny bezwzglednie musi byc wyprowadzon po za kalenice?
Jesli nie, to jakie moga byc tego skutki? Brzydkie zapachy?

----------


## Beja

> Zamierzam zakupic biologiczna oczyszczalnie polskiej produkcji.
> Czy prawda jest, ze w przypadku biologicznej oczyszczalni pion kanalizacyjny bezwzglednie musi byc wyprowadzon po za kalenice?
> Jesli nie, to jakie moga byc tego skutki? Brzydkie zapachy?


Tak.
Kompresor oczyszczalni wtłacza do niej powietrze. Nie jest tego wiele, ale coś tam jest. Potem musi się to gdzieś ulotnić. Jeżeli masz kanalizację otwartą ponad dachem, to będzie się ulatniało tam. Jeżeli kanalizacja będzie zamknięta - to przez nieszczelności pokrywy i inne. 
W oczyszczalniach bez kompresora, a więc drenażówkach, Biorocku czy Biodiscu, jest to w ogóle warunek niezbędny do dostarczania świeżego powietrza do oczyszczalni.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tak.
> Kompresor oczyszczalni wtłacza do niej powietrze. Nie jest tego wiele, ale coś tam jest. Potem musi się to gdzieś ulotnić. Jeżeli masz kanalizację otwartą ponad dachem, to będzie się ulatniało tam. Jeżeli kanalizacja będzie zamknięta - to przez nieszczelności pokrywy i inne. 
> W oczyszczalniach bez kompresora, a więc drenażówkach, Biorocku czy Biodiscu, jest to w ogóle warunek niezbędny do dostarczania świeżego powietrza do oczyszczalni.


Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Ekopola. Mam zrobione dwa dopowietrzenia kanalizacji. Kominki sa polozone z 50 cm ponizej kalenicy.
W ekopolu jest kompresor. Myslisz, ze te 50 cm bedzie mialo znaczenie?

----------


## Beja

> Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Ekopola. Mam zrobione dwa dopowietrzenia kanalizacji. Kominki sa polozone z 50 cm ponizej kalenicy.
> W ekopolu jest kompresor. Myslisz, ze te 50 cm bedzie mialo znaczenie?


Nie wiem. Zależy, jak wiatr zawieje, jakie zawirowania będą na dachu. Czasami może wtedy wtłoczyć tam powietrze zamiast je wyciągać, tak jak to się dzieje w domu, gdzie mieszkam. 
Ważna jest nie tylko wysokość, ale także odległość, kąt itp itd. Ale tak naprawdę, to trudno przewidzieć.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nie wiem. Zależy, jak wiatr zawieje, jakie zawirowania będą na dachu. Czasami może wtedy wtłoczyć tam powietrze zamiast je wyciągać, tak jak to się dzieje w domu, gdzie mieszkam. 
> Ważna jest nie tylko wysokość, ale także odległość, kąt itp itd. Ale tak naprawdę, to trudno przewidzieć.


Dziekuje bardzo za pomoc.

----------


## mlukasiewicz

Ja mam EKO-BIO 4000. Zdecydowałem się na nią bo ojciec taką samą kupił w 2008 czy 2009 i mówi że kompletnie nie musi się borykać z problemem ścieków. Sąsiad ma jakąś inną i ciągle narzeka na zapach, a u ojca takiego problemu kompletnie nie ma. Ja na razie nie mogę wiele powiedzieć, oprócz tego iż obsługa była na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Byłem na naprawdę zaskoczony, że firma w tej branży może tak zaopiekować się klientem

----------


## SJa08

Witam, chce swoje tradycyjne szambo przerobić na biologiczne stawiając je obok starego a stare przeznaczyć na zbiornik do podlewania oraz nadmiar by uchodził z deszczówką do rowu za płotem. Mam prośbę czy ktoś może mi podać nazwy firm oczyszczalni wartych polecenia a których się wystrzegać? Którą najlepsza waszym zdaniem a która najgorsza.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam, chce swoje tradycyjne szambo przerobić na biologiczne stawiając je obok starego a stare przeznaczyć na zbiornik do podlewania oraz nadmiar by uchodził z deszczówką do rowu za płotem. Mam prośbę czy ktoś może mi podać nazwy firm oczyszczalni wartych polecenia a których się wystrzegać? Którą najlepsza waszym zdaniem a która najgorsza.


Oczyszczalnia biologiczna, zwłaszcza dobra to spora inwetycja. Trzeba szukać wyrobu o kilku podstawowych cechach:
- z dużą wytrzymałością korpusu zbiornika oczyszczalni
- z dobrym dostępem serwisowym przez włazy 
- posiadającej przepływ przez komory porcjowy-dawkujący ( ja lubię technologię SBR )
- z dobrą pojemnością całości oraz komorą osadnika
- ze sterowaniem automatycznym i elektrozaworami ( żadnych zaworów ręcznych do regulacji )

W skrócie to tyle o wyrobie. Na temat firm to już ciężej można się wypowiadać, bo pytaniem ważnym
jest, która bierze na poważnie gwarancje i nie robi sobie " żartów " z klientów wybujałą reklamą  :smile:

----------


## damianenko

> A czym sie rozni drenazowka od biologicznej .


Warto poczytać o tej i o tej i wyciągnąć, wnioski.
Tutaj masz fajnie opisaną oczyszczalnie drenażową:  :spam: 
a tutaj wszystko o biologicznych:  :spam:

----------


## SJa08

Idzie wiosna i juz na poważnie rozglądam się za oczyszczalnią. Poda ktoś firmy oczyszczalni które wybrać? Na co zwracać uwagę?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Idzie wiosna i juz na poważnie rozglądam się za oczyszczalnią. Poda ktoś firmy oczyszczalni które wybrać? Na co zwracać uwagę?


Wbrew pozorom rozwiązań jest sporo i jak z samochodami musisz określić kryteria wyboru.

Koszt zakupu to oczywiście podstawowy element i tu reguła jest podobna jak przy autach, z reguły wyższa cena (lub przedział cenowy) oznacza lepszy produkt. 
Najtańsze masz oczyszczalnie drenażowe, czyli podczyszczalnie składające się z osadnika gnilnego i systemu odprowadzającego ścieki podczyszczone do gruntu. Z reguły jest to tradycyjny drenaż rurowy. Jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie jednak bez porównania najmniej skuteczne, czego konsekwencją jest sukcesywne, dzień po dniu, zanieczyszczanie biologiczno-chemiczne własnej działki w miejscu drenażu. Wszystkie oferty typu osadnik gnilny + tunele lub osadnik gnilny + studnia chłonna omijaj szerokim łukiem, bo to jest oferta czysto handlowa w sposób skrajny wykorzystująca niewiedzę użytkowników. Po drugiej tronie masz tzw. oczyszczalnie biologiczne, których skuteczność oczyszczania jest na zdecydowanie lepszym poziomie (niestety zdarzają się wyroby, gdzie producenci za jedyny cel mieli własny zysk i słabo działają).

Poza ceną zakupu jest kilka innych parametrów wyboru. Obsługowość, czyli zakres czynności, które będziesz musiał wykonać podczas eksploatacji. Zazwyczaj oczyszczalnie droższe są bardziej bezobsługowe, lecz nie jest to regułą, bo podczyszczalnia opisana wcześniej też nie wymaga zbytnio czynności. Są oczyszczalnie biologiczne, gdzie wymaga się od użytkownika kręcenia zaworami ręcznymi. są takie gdzie trzeba będzie pobierać i oceniać próbkę ścieku co kwartał, ale są też takie o których się po prostu zapomina, że są bo nic nie trzeba przy nich robić.

Skuteczność oczyszczania i wrażliwość na chemię domową - tu sporo zależy od wykorzystanej technologii oczyszczania. Zdecydowanie najbardziej odporne są oczyszczenie z tzw złożami biologicznymi (zraszanymi, obrotowymi, fluidalnymi, zanurzonymi) niż te bez jakiegokolwiek złoża biologicznego (czyli tylko z tzw. swobodnie pływającym osadem czynnym). Innym ważnym kryterium jest zdolność dozowania ścieku, co zdecydowanie lepiej pracuje niż tzw. tryb przepływowy. Dozowanie bywa w różnej formie - poprzez pompy mamutowe, dawkowniki grawitacyjne, a nawet kubeczki. Można trochę uogólnić, że dozowanie jest ważniejsze niż posiadanie złoża biologicznego, czyli oczyszczalnia z dozowaniem bez złoża biologicznego z reguły będzie pracowała lepiej niż ta ze złożem biologicznym, ale pracująca w trybie bez dozowania (czyli w trybie przepływowym). Zdecydowanie najlepsze to rozwiązania ze złożem i z dozowaniem.

Wytrzymałość zbiornika - to sporo zależy od materiału i metody wykonania. Jest to istotny czynnik jeżeli masz głębsze wyjście z budynku. Ten parametr jest określany przez producentów jako naziom, czyli głębokość posadowienia liczona od powierzchni terenu do górnej powierzchni zbiornika.

Wyposażenie - są zwolennicy i przeciwnicy elektroniki. Elektronika ułatwia eksploatację, ale jak to elektronika może się popsuć (koszty). Wbrew pozorom koszty zużycia energii elektrycznej nie są jakoś bardzo istotne w przydomówkach.  

Gwarancja - ta długoterminowa (sa takie po 25 lat) dotyczy wyłącznie korpusu zbiornika i jest chwytem marketingowym. Jak się zbiornik przez rok nie zgniecie to wytrzyma lata - jak sie zgniecie to i tak producent będzie Tobie udowadniał, że to Twoja wina. Na urządzenia elektryczne i tak jest 24 m-ce u wszystkich. Zdarzają się produkty, które wymagają do utrzymania gwarancji płatnych, corocznych przeglądów. 

Generalnie nie sugeruj się wyłącznie ceną, czytaj instrukcje (czynności użytkownika) i warunki gwarancji (płatne przeglądy). Najważniejsze, abyś wyboru dokonał świadomie i wiedział co kupujesz ze wszystkimi wadami i zaletami urządzenia.

----------


## SJa08

Wielkie dzięki za słowa wyjaśnienia. Ale czy możesz polecić jakąś oczyszczalnie? Może być z alleg.... bym miał co porównywać. Będę celował w droższą instalacje bo chce mieć spokój a nie że za dwa lata będzie trzeba coś wymieniać.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Konkretnej oczyszczalni Tobie nie podam, bo nie jestem przedstawicielem handlowym żadnej firmy.

Napiszę Tobie raz jeszcze:




> Generalnie nie sugeruj się wyłącznie ceną, czytaj instrukcje (czynności użytkownika) i warunki gwarancji (płatne przeglądy). Najważniejsze, abyś wyboru dokonał świadomie i wiedział co kupujesz ze wszystkimi wadami i zaletami urządzenia.


Jak chesz to napisz jakie masz wybrane oczyszczalnie to coś sie da konkretnego napisać. Wybacz ale te lekcje musisz zrobić samodzielnie.

----------


## SJa08

Dostałem coś takiego. Po więcej informacji mam podjechać do sprzedawcy. Oczyszczalnie biologiczną GRAF One2Clean5 3750l. Jest to oczyszczalnia produkowana w Niemczech, składana w Polsce bardzo solidny zbiornik oraz sterowanie. Oczyszczalnia ma 750l przepustowości na dobę wiec śmiało wystarczy. Sterownik jest już na silniczkach krokowych a nie na elektrozaworach co zmniejsza zużycie prądu oraz wydłuża żywotność.

----------


## ololek

Pytanko, czy mogę wodę  deszczową z dachu , z drenażu wokół domu oraz  z POŚ spuszczać do:
1) jednej wspólnej studni chłonnej? 
2) Albo do szczelnego zbiornika (woda na podlewanie ogrodu) z przelewem do studni chłonnej 
3) albo  do szczelnego zbiornika (woda do podlewania) z przelewem do kanalizacji ogólnospławnej?

Co z tego jest możliwe wg przepisów?
pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekINST

> Pytanko, czy mogę wodę  deszczową z dachu , z drenażu wokół domu oraz  z POŚ spuszczać do:
> 1) jednej wspólnej studni chłonnej? 
> 2) Albo do szczelnego zbiornika (woda na podlewanie ogrodu) z przelewem do studni chłonnej 
> 3) albo  do szczelnego zbiornika (woda do podlewania) z przelewem do kanalizacji ogólnospławnej?
> 
> Co z tego jest możliwe wg przepisów?
> pozdrawiam


Oczywiście możesz, ale zanim dojdziemy do tak optymistycznego podejścia to po drodze jest kilka kwestii do wyjaśnienia.

Pierwsze z nich, jak zwykle, związany jest z odprowadzeniem. Jeśli będzie wsiąkać to w odprowadzenie należy inwestować. Nie lubię studni chłonnej jako odprowadzenia z oczyszczalni biologicznej, a dodanie do niej deszczówki, tworzy kolejne problemy.
Jednak ogólnie to można zrelizować taką wspólną studnię chłonną, ale trzeba znacznie - proporcjonalnie rozbudować warstwę podsypki ze żwiru. Koszty studni, a raczej jej podsypki mogą wzrosną dwukrotnie - poglądowo ? 

Druga sprawa to zabezpieczenie oczyszczalni przed możliwością wpłynięcia deszczówki do oczyszczalni od strony jej wylotu.

Jak zrobisz duże odprowadzenie to niby zabezezpieczysz się przed taką możliwością. Jednak teoria to teoria, a życie i praktyka to czasem coś zupełnie innego  :smile: . 

Gdy ja coś takiego robiłem, to zazwyczaj była jakaś oczyszczalnia z pompą, abym mógł zwiększyć różnicę poziomów pomiędzy dopływem do drenażu ( odprowadzenia ), a poziomem w oczyszczalni ( zazyczaj to był ZBS z pompą ). Klienci przeważnie wybierali za oczyszczalnią zbiornik retencyjny 2m3, żadziej większy.

Pamiętaj jednak oczyszczalnia to wydatek, więc nie musisz robić jej, aby zagospodardować deszczówkę. Dlatego szambo z przelewem jak najbardziej też może być. Pomp jest pełno na rynku i tylko trzeba wybrać dobrą  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dostałem coś takiego. Po więcej informacji mam podjechać do sprzedawcy. Oczyszczalnie biologiczną GRAF One2Clean5 3750l. Jest to oczyszczalnia produkowana w Niemczech, składana w Polsce bardzo solidny zbiornik oraz sterowanie. Oczyszczalnia ma 750l przepustowości na dobę wiec śmiało wystarczy. Sterownik jest już na silniczkach krokowych a nie na elektrozaworach co zmniejsza zużycie prądu oraz wydłuża żywotność.


Oczyszczalnia to jak najbardziej Twój wybór i nie będę tego komentował. Ogólnie to życzę powodzenia, bo zawsze się cieszę jak jakaś działa - biologiczna  :smile: .

W kwestii zaworu we wpomnianym modelu, to chyba jest tam tylko jeden - na odpompowaniu, więc jego zużycie prądu jest i tak małe w stosunku do dmuchawy. Traktuj to jako fajny dodatek, ale ja wolałbym i tak mieć normalną przegrodę - czyli dwie komory, zamiast takiego plusa.

----------


## inżH2O

> Pytanko, czy mogę wodę  deszczową z dachu , z drenażu wokół domu oraz  z POŚ spuszczać do:
> 1) jednej wspólnej studni chłonnej? 
> 2) Albo do szczelnego zbiornika (woda na podlewanie ogrodu) z przelewem do studni chłonnej 
> 3) albo  do szczelnego zbiornika (woda do podlewania) z przelewem do kanalizacji ogólnospławnej?
> 
> Co z tego jest możliwe wg przepisów?
> pozdrawiam


Ad 1) Jak napada śniegu i na wiosnę zacznie on topnieć lub przyjdzie okres długookresowych opadów deszczu, to przeciążysz studnię chłonną na tyle skutecznie, że może mieć kłopot z odprowadzaniem ścieków i wód opadowych. Zależy to oczywiście od ilości ścieków, wielkości studni i rodzaju gruntu rodzimego.
Ad 2). Analogicznie jak w pkt 1. Na jesień ogródka podlewać nie musisz, podobnie przy roztopach.
Ad 3). Po uzyskaniu zgody gestora sieci - tak.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dostałem coś takiego. Po więcej informacji mam podjechać do sprzedawcy. Oczyszczalnie biologiczną GRAF One2Clean5 3750l. Jest to oczyszczalnia produkowana w Niemczech, składana w Polsce bardzo solidny zbiornik oraz sterowanie. Oczyszczalnia ma 750l przepustowości na dobę wiec śmiało wystarczy. Sterownik jest już na silniczkach krokowych a nie na elektrozaworach co zmniejsza zużycie prądu oraz wydłuża żywotność.


Jest to tzw. jednokomorowy SBR. To, że nie ma osadnika wstępnego, oznacza, że nie ma buforu przed nagłymi dopływami ścieków o specyficznym składzie (pralka, zmywarka, popłuczyny z domowych filtrów do uzdatniania wody). 

To, że jest z Niemiec oznacza, że zarabia niemiecki pracownik. Polskie zbiorniki też są mocne. 

Silniczki krokowe faktycznie zużywają mniej energii elektrycznej niż elektrozawory ale są zdecydowanie delikatniejsze. Dmuchawy membranowe oczyszczalni potrafią wydzielać drobinki membran lub innych ruchomych podzespołów. To wszystko przelatuje przez zawory. Zawory sterowane silniczkami z czasem mają coraz ciężej (spora część zaworu z takim silniczkiem to plastik) i zdecydowanie szybciej ulegną awarii niż elektrozawór. Elektrozawór pobiera kilka, kilkanaście wat. Przyjmijmy nawet 20 W. Przyjmijmy, że łącznie pracują w oczyszczalni 14 godzin. Daje nam to ok 50 zł ... rocznie. Zawór z silniczkiem krokowym jest o wiele droższy niż cewka elektrozaworu (bo to ona jak coś ulega zniszczeniu). Jednak najprawdopodobniej silniczki krokowe w oczyszczalni są zintegrowane ze sterownikiem, wiec koszt naprawy to koszt nowego sterownika - pewno poniżej 800 zł nie da rady. Za 800 zł masz prądu na elektrozaworach na 16 lat. 

Zapytaj czy silniki możesz nabyć oddzielnie i jaki jest tego koszt. Nie daj sobie wmówić, że są wytrzymałe, bo pamietaj, że pracują w trudnych dla nich warunkach (mróz, upał, gazy agresywne z oczyszczalni dostające się wężem pneumatycznym).

----------


## James Deann

Dzień dobry.  
Postanowiłem podczepić się pod temat , ponieważ tak przeglądam ten wątek i może ktoś nakieruje mnie, pomoże w wyborze właściwej oczyszczalni. Postaram się  opisać  dokładnie mój problem. Otóż kilka lat temu kupiliśmy dom ze standardową oczyszczalnią drenażową która ma około 10lat. Problem zaczął się tuż przed zimą tzn. słabe rozsączanie. Juz po zimie zainteresowalem sie tematem .Zrobiłem kilka odkopów - sama glina. Już dokszatalciłem się na tym forum i wiem , że nie ma prawa to działać. Mimo to przedlużylem drenaż z ok 30m do ok 50m ( są dwie linie ) . Wszytko było ok do czasu ulewnego deszczu . Studzienka rozdzielcza po jednym dniu ulewnego deszczu pełna. 
Mam kanalizacje w drodze , ale to jest polozone chyba dla sztuki. Jest gleboko po drugiej stronie drogi. Pytałem w firmie o koszt podłączenia to ok.20-25 tysięcy złotych.
   Nie mam już cierpliwości i zaczynam myśleć o bilogicznej. Tak jak pisałem mam pełno gliny , a przed domem rów więc taka oczyszczalnia spelnilaby moje oczekiwania. 
Jest nas czwórka osób, proszę o poradę w wyborze . Chciałbym oczyszczalnie mało awaryjną czyli w miarę prostą, która nie zużywa dużo prądu. 
   Czeka mnie znowu machanie łopatą pewnie stary zbiornik będę musiał usunąć nie mówiąc już o rozbieraniu kostki.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Chciałbym oczyszczalnie mało awaryjną czyli w miarę prostą, która nie zużywa dużo prądu. 
>    Czeka mnie znowu machanie łopatą pewnie stary zbiornik będę musiał usunąć nie mówiąc już o rozbieraniu kostki.


Proste oczyszczalnie mogą być mało awaryjne tak samo jak mało działające. To tak jak wszędzie "coś za coś". 

Ze zużyciem prądu jest tak samo, czyli wolisz słabszą dmuchawę i pewnie bez zabezpieczenia przebicia membrany lub odwrotnie z takim bezpiecznikiem, ale płacisz więcej. Zużycie prądu to w sumie ustawienia na sterowniku i pytanie, czy robione to było dla małego zużycia prądu, czy dla działania. Raczej ciężko znaleźć jedno i drugie  :smile:  .

Jednak to co napisałem to gadanie ogólne, więc od razu się tym nie przejmuj  :smile:  .

Parę pytań dla lepszego wyjaśnienia sytuacji:

Jak głęboko masz rurę kanalizacyjną przy zbiorniku ?
Masz badania geologiczne lub jak głęboko kopałeś na działce ? Chodzi mi o to czy jest jakaś warstwa przepuszczalna pod gliną.
Ile masz miejsca na działce, tj. czy drenaż w nasypie się zmieści ?

----------


## James Deann

...rura wchodząca do zbiornika około 50 cm. Zbiornik jest na moje oko za głęboko względem domu. Może dlatego żeby był spad...nie wiem. Jest od domu ok.10 metrów.
Na działce miałem wykop na jakieś 1,3 metra. Na powierzchni ok. 30 cm ziemia poniżej glina , glina , glina. Miejsca na nasyp raczej nie ma, ponieważ działka w prostokacie i na dodatek cała zagospodarowana ( wjazd, garaż, ogród). Na dzień dzisiejszy poddalem się z drenażowką. Po przedłużeniu drenażu wszystko było ok do dnia w którym mocno padało.

----------


## James Deann

...dodam że gdy był wykop na ok.1,3 metra w niektórych miejscach nachodzila woda czyli poziom wód raczej wysoki.

----------


## WojtekINST

> ...rura wchodząca do zbiornika około 50 cm. Zbiornik jest na moje oko za głęboko względem domu. Może dlatego żeby był spad...nie wiem. Jest od domu ok.10 metrów.
> Na działce miałem wykop na jakieś 1,3 metra. Na powierzchni ok. 30 cm ziemia poniżej glina , glina , glina. Miejsca na nasyp raczej nie ma, ponieważ działka w prostokacie i na dodatek cała zagospodarowana ( wjazd, garaż, ogród). Na dzień dzisiejszy poddalem się z drenażowką. Po przedłużeniu drenażu wszystko było ok do dnia w którym mocno padało.


U Ciebie jest taka sytuacja, że nie ma gdzie robić. Nie masz co wydawać pieniędzy na jakąś nową oczyszczalnię biologiczną, skoro nie ma gdzie wsiąkać. Wiem, że to tylko w trakcie opadów nie działa, ale to była kiedyś zrobiona oczyszczalnia "po kosztach". Teraz po zagospodarowaniu działki nie idzie tego poprawić czy rozbudować  :sad:  .

Jedyne o czym można pomyśleć, to możliwość czasowego ocięcia drenażu od osadnika i wybierania go w tym czasie jako szambo. Trzeba by było dodać jakąś studzienkę pomiędzy osadnikiem i drenażem, w którą wsadziłbyś taką zasuwę burzową 110. Zaletą takiego rozwiązania jest to, że wybierasz tylko z osadnika, a nie z całego drenażu. 
Jednak należy bardzo uważać, bo nie widomo jak był montowany ten osadnik. Może nie być zakotwiony i stojąc pusty wypłynie lub go zgniecie  :sad:  . Osadników na rynku nie ma tak wytrzymałych jak szamb. Oczywiście znajdą się wyjątki, ale to i tak pisanie bez celu, bo nowy osadnik jako opcjonalne szambo, czy nowa oczyszczalni biologiczna nie polepszy sytuacji. Bez sensu  :sad:

----------


## James Deann

....a czy rów przed domem nie uratuje sytuacji gdybym zdecydował się oczyszczalnie biologiczna? Wiem , że są potrzebne pozwolenia, trudno może udaloby mi się to załatwić

----------


## WojtekINST

> ....a czy rów przed domem nie uratuje sytuacji gdybym zdecydował się oczyszczalnie biologiczna? Wiem , że są potrzebne pozwolenia, trudno może udaloby mi się to załatwić


Z rowem to ciężka sprawa. Musi być on drożny i gdzieś dalej odpływać. Wypadłem z obiegu jeśli chodzi o operaty i nie wiem jak to jest teraz z papierami na odprowadzenie do rowu. Jeśli to rów przy drodze to raczej słabe szanse. 

Jeśli w rowie stoi woda i nie ma odpływu to kiepsko. 

Musisz mieć odpływ powyżej wody w rowie. Dodatkowo trzeba się zabezpieczyć przed cofnięciem się wody z rowu do oczyszczalni. Pewnie się to wiąże z pompą na odpływie z oczyszczalni, abyś podniósł poziom i spełnił to co napisałem powyżej. Czyli problem, goni problem  :sad:

----------


## James Deann

...czyli zostaje mi kanalizacja za kosmiczne koszty. Rów ma odpływ jest drozny.  Jestem w kropce myślałem że biologiczna rozwiąże mój problem.

----------


## WojtekINST

> ...czyli zostaje mi kanalizacja za kosmiczne koszty. Rów ma odpływ jest drozny.  Jestem w kropce myślałem że biologiczna rozwiąże mój problem.


Forum to dla mnie szybki sposób na konkretne nabycie wiedzy, ale to nie jest odpowiedź  :smile: 

Skoro już Cię zniechęciłem i nastraszyłem to możesz poszukać wykonawcy całości. Jeśli ktoś lokalny zaoferuje Ci komplet, czyli operat, oczyszczalnię i montaż to dowiesz się ile to kosztuje i wówczas mając trochę wiedzy z forum możesz się zastanowić co robić. Zaznaczę, że to w sumie głupota, ale jeśli wyjdzie za taki komplet 25 tyś, to już będziesz wiedział, czy warto do kanalizacji się podpiąć. 
Zaznaczę jednak, że komplet obsługi od jednej firmy z gwarancją na całość. W sumie nie znam kogoś kto oferuje taki komplet. Twoje ryzyko ale nie powinieneś brać na siebie je tylko sam. Zapłacisz w teorii więcej, ale masz kogo ganiać. Nadal brzmi jak głupota, bo już sam nie wiem  :smile:

----------


## ololek

> ...czyli zostaje mi kanalizacja za kosmiczne koszty. Rów ma odpływ jest drozny.  Jestem w kropce myślałem że biologiczna rozwiąże mój problem.


 Jak masz już zamulone złoże rozsączające to bez jego regeneracji się nie obejdzie.
Zrób sobie jak masz miejsce oczyszczalnię hydrofitową to tego co masz obecnie. Tylko zimą rośliny nie pracują a od roślin też trzeba gdzieś odprowadzić wodę.

A jak biooczyszczalnie to możesz zrobić oczko wodne na działce i tam spuszczać wodę  z oczyszczalni jak masz problem z chłonnością gruntu.

----------


## James Deann

dzięki za porady ale usprawnienia istniejącej to chyba reanimacja trupa. Co z zostaje zacisnąć zęby i podłączyć się do kanalizacji. Ja już się poddalem.

----------


## Kurani

Witam,
użytkuję oczyszczalnię EkoHouse VH w wersji Light. Po wielu zmaganiach z małą ilością osadu czynnego okazało się, że przyczyną jest zbyt mała ilość odprowadzanych ścieków. Czy można "dokarmić" moje bakterie, np. pozostałościami po jedzeniu. Co byłoby najbardziej skuteczne?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam,
> użytkuję oczyszczalnię EkoHouse VH w wersji Light. Po wielu zmaganiach z małą ilością osadu czynnego okazało się, że przyczyną jest zbyt mała ilość odprowadzanych ścieków. Czy można "dokarmić" moje bakterie, np. pozostałościami po jedzeniu. Co byłoby najbardziej skuteczne?
> Pozdrawiam


Jakiej wielkości masz model i ilu jest mieszkańców?

----------


## Kurani

Dwie osoby korzystają z oczyszczalni.
Oczyszczalnia firmy EkoHouse, model VH LIGHT 1-4

Podstawowe parametry:
Szerokość
1000 mm

Długość
1000 mm

Waga
150 kg

Wysokość
1500 mm

Wysokość Wlotu Od Dna
1300 mm

Przepustowość
0,54 m3/doba

Moc W KW
0,50

Średnica Zew.
1000 mm

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Oczyszczalnia VH LIGHT 1-4 ma przedział obciążenia od 1 do 4 osób, więc nie wiem skąd pomysł, że za mało ścieków odprowadzasz (zakładam, że masz dom całoroczny).

Jeśli ta oczyszczalnia jest na gwarancji to zgłaszaj problem do producenta/dostawcy. 

a). Być może za dużo powietrza idzie w ten rzozbijacz skratek w pierwszej komorze kosztem ilości powietrza w komorze napowietrzania 

b). Być może powietrza w komorze napowietrzania jest za dużo i procesy utleniania związków sa zbyt intensywne i uniemożliwiaja wpracowanie się osadu czynnego

Powyższe pownien Ci ustawić ten kto to montował lub jesli montowałeś sam powinnien wytłumaczyć Ci to ten ktory ją sprzedał.

Niestety takie sa uroki oczyszczalni przepływowych z regulacją powietrza zaworami ręcznymi, gdzie to użytkownika obarcza się odpowiedzialnością za poprawność pracy oczyszczalni.

Jeśli zaczniesz dociążać sztucznie oczyszczalnie ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń może (nie musi) to poprawić sytułację, ale jest pewne, że przegapisz moment jej przeciążenia, bo efekty w postaci pojawienia się gazów złowonnych lub/i pogorszenia skuteczności oczyszczania bedzie widać z opóźnieniem.

Nie ma wytcznych ile obierek po ziemniakach dosypywać i w jakiej częstotliwości ale moim zdaniem nie jest to rozwiązanie tego problemu, bo dynamika rozkładu materii w osadnikach wstępnych jest niska ze względu na niską temperaturę i warunki beztlenowe. Moim zdaniem to się nie uda - stracisz tylko czas i nerwy. 

Skoro producnet deklaruje poprawnośc pracy od 1 użytkownika - niech Ci teraz ten problem rozwiąże, bo za to wziął pieniądze.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dwie osoby korzystają z oczyszczalni.
> Oczyszczalnia firmy EkoHouse, model VH LIGHT 1-4
> 
> Podstawowe parametry:
> Szerokość
> 1000 mm
> 
> Długość
> 1000 mm
> ...


Podstawowe parametry:

Średnica całkowita 1000 mm

Średnica wewnętrzna 960 mm

Wysokość 1500 mm

Wysokość wylotu od dna 1150 mm

Pojemność czynna 832 litry - tylko  :sad:  i może w tym problem bo nawet 1m3 nie ma

Wywóz osadu co 12 miesięcy, a dla mnie z tak małą pojemnością to raczej max. 3-4 miesiące ?

Przepustowość 0,54 m3/doba - czyli jak dla mnie to dla 3 osób, bo 150 litrów na dobę większość firm przyjmuje  :sad: 

To tak bez dalszych komentarzy, aby wyjaśnić o czym Panowie rozmawiacie  :smile:

----------


## Kurani

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Faktem jest, że często muszę oczyszczalnię opróżniać. Też uważam, że jest za mała. Pozdrawiam

----------

